# Lost AT Paddle on Eagle River



## RyanC111 (Feb 17, 2005)

Black AT bentshaft fiberglass with orange border on blades. Cantrell written on both blades. Lost Tuesday 5/24 on Eagle downstream from Avon bridge.

good karma and beer to anyone who finds it . . . bonus points if you also find the Liquid Logic footbag that was chasing it down the river . . . call Ryan 970 688-0048 . . . .


----------

